# PNOZ Multi Mini



## Anaconda55 (31 Januar 2011)

Hallo,

wen von euch hat PNOZ Multi Mini im Einsatz?
Ist es zulässig nach Kategorie 4, dass man mit einem sicheren Halbleiterausgang 2 Schütze ansteuert und den Rückführkreis verwendet?


----------



## Tommi (10 Februar 2011)

nein, siehe Seite 8-3

http://www.pilz.de/downloads/open/P...887A3633D40CD6D68038C5753ECC3?redirected=true

Gruß
Tommi


----------

